# I think she did settle.



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been wondering about my doe "Lily". Until yesterday, I didn't think she settled, but I'm beginning to think that I was mistaken. I was watching her and her side was rolling. Could that be a kid? She has not begun bagging. She is approaching six years old and this is her first kidding. I witnessed her being bred on November 8th, so today would be 145 days. Any comments? Does she look pregnant?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she was going to kid soon there should be an udder -- so there is nothing there? have you felt for one? sometimes they hide in all the hair


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

I felt her udder and it seems like there is a little edema, but certainly not what I'd consider a bag. I've read that some does won't even bag up until after kidding, have you ever experienced that?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I havent experienced it but I have heard of it


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

The side rolling could be a kid or it could just be gas... I have never actually seen a baby make that much movement but I have seen gas do it. Which side was it on? Left = rumen, right is more likely to be babies...

If she is a FF, udder can start out like an edema... just the swelling of the mammary tissue... but it would be unusual (not impossible) to have just a bit of swelling at 145 days... could she have been bred about 3 weeks after that? or even 6? that would make more sense...


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

The movement is definitely on the right side. She was bred on Nov 8th and stayed with the buck until the 14th, so maybe she was bred at another time that week. I had three does bred, and so far, I'm only sure that one of them settled. Next year will be different because I bought my own buckling this year. It's really difficult when you have to take your does out to a breeder, you have no control and have to rely on what they tell you. Lily hasn't appeared to be in estrus at any time since I brought her home... Hmmmm it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I've seen the side moving with my does that are heavily pregnant - so who knows, you could be lucky!!!

LW


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We had one doe this year with just a tiny bag right up until delivery


----------



## goatmama (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, you've all been so encouraging. She really does have me guessing. One minute I'm thinking yes, and the other no. I guess I'll just have to be patient, one of my weaker traits. HA


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ah well all you can really do is keep an eye on her - at least if you didnt think she settled before, it shouldnt disappoint TOO much if it's a false alarm... although that said... not sure!!! =] Hopefully she does you proud with a baby there
LW


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had one this year that was fat as a house, but had no udder, I kept thinking she had to have at least a month to go because there was nothing there. But she ended up having her kids around the same time as everyone else, and didnt have an udder til after she kidded, and didnt get much after that at all. But she has a fat healthy buckling. So Its possible.


----------

